# [SOLVED] Reinstalled Vista on dell, can't get online t



## LeeBob (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, guys. I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 on Vista 32bit and for some time now, It has been running slow and maybe I have a mother board problem but I thought reinstalling
Vista to the factory settings would be a good idea to see If that helps. So I reinstalled Vista with the reinstallation DVD. It worked but now I have a new problem.
I have problems with the dell drives. (No touchpad, Internet ect)
I open Device Manager and get a yellow triangle with an (!) on the following
Display adapters = *Standard VGA Graphics Adapter*
Other devices = *Base System Device - Base System Device - Base System Device - Ethernet Controller - Network Controller - Video Controller*
So I went to my other computer to go to dell website and put my tag number In an downloaded all the drivers to an external hard drive.
Putting the external hard drive In the laptop with problems thinking I could double click and Install the drivers. But get the message 
*Application download did not succeed, check your network connection, or contact your system administrator or network service provider.*
The only discs I have for my laptop are Microsoft works 9, Dell MediaDirect 3.5 and Windows Vista home premium 32bit.
I called Dell thinking I still had warranty but got told It had ran out and got put to the warranty expired people who told me my problem would be fixed In 15 minuets but would cost £69.99. I really think £70 for 15 minuets Is a bit much so hope you guys might be able to help me out.
Sorry for the long post and thank you for any help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Vista on dell, can't get online t*

Hi,

Did you download seperately or use the Add to download list?

Please download the following to CD or Flash drive and run the exe. files

First you have to install the drivers in the following order (direct links):

*Notebook System Software*
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/utility/Dell_System-Software_A05_R259999.exe

*Chipset:*
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R166187.EXE

*Video:*
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/video/R180254.EXE

*Lan:*
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R167854.EXE

This should get you on the internet via wired connection.

*Audio*:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/audio/R218148.EXE

*Modem*:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/comm/R150152.EXE

*Card Reader*:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R166188.EXE

I need you to ID the wireless card for me.
Please do this
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID
Do this for each remaning error you have

Bill


----------



## LeeBob (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Reinstalled Vista on dell, can't get online t*

Thank you Bill for your reply. I am doing what you said now.
I will reply again very soon..


----------



## LeeBob (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Reinstalled Vista on dell, can't get online t*

I did what you said Bill and have lost 3 problems but still have 3.
1)Base System Device Code 28 
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_022F1028&REV_12
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_022F1028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&CC_0880

2)Network controller Code 28
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_000B1028&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_000B1028
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&CC_0280

3)DVD/CD-ROM drives = Base System Device Code 31 (This device Is not working properly because windows cannot load the drivers required for this device.)
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_022F1028&REV_12
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_022F1028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_0880

Also my touchpad Is still not showing.

Thank you Bill for helping


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Vista on dell, can't get online t*

Wireless Lan (Network controller) :
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/network/Dell_multi-device_A17_R174292.exe

The Base System Device should be the Card Reader:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R166188.EXE

Touch Pad:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/input/R176423.EXE

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## LeeBob (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Reinstalled Vista on dell, can't get online t*

Bill, Its nearly 1am here In Derby, England and I have been trying to fix this for over 12 hours.
You sir are a gent. It all looks ok and It seems I have no more errors but will give It a full run In the morning and let you know.
Thanks Bill.....


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Vista on dell, can't get online t*

Glad to hear you have no more errors.

Be sure to install an Anti Virus Program and do all the Microsoft Updates.

Keep me posted on the outcome.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## LeeBob (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Reinstalled Vista on dell, can't get online t*

Hi Bill. Thank you again for all your help.
Had to do a billion updates but everything Is working great. Your a top bloke Bill
and I have booked marked this page so If I have any problems I can come here first If thats ok?

Lee :grin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Vista on dell, can't get online t*

Hi Lee,
Glad to hear you have it up and running

Did you install Antivirus and malware programs?

Bill


----------



## LeeBob (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Reinstalled Vista on dell, can't get online t*

Yes Bill, AVG and Malwarebytes plus CCleaner and Spybot. 

Lee


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Vista on dell, can't get online t*

I would recommend, if you have not already go back and download the drivers to CD and keep them for a backup.



> I have booked marked this page so If I have any problems I can come here first If thats ok?


I will mark this thread as solved and close it to prevent hijacking.
If you need to reopen it just PM me or any mod with the link.:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19...ell-cant-get-online-t-524197.html#post2956071

Thanks,
Bill


----------

